# My Den of Inequity



## whiskeyman (Nov 22, 2007)

Being as I had these pix stored in Photobucket and there are 20 pix, I thought just posting links would suffice for those that were interested.[/align]These were taken about 2 years or so ago, and I can tell you now - my office/hobby room has changed since then (read,  "more stuff")  LOL.[/align] [/align]I thought about taking pix today and posting those, but it's too cloudy outside and my lighting isn't all that great either. I'll take those some other day and post on this same thread. Kind of like "Before & After" pix.[/align] [/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-001S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-002S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-003S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-004S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-005S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-006S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-007S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-008S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-009S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-010S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-011S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-012S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-013S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-014S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-015S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-016S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-017S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-018S.jpg>[/align]<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-019S.jpg>[/align]
<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/PatioRoom/MVC-020S.jpg>[/align][/align]

  [/align]Seems I didn't need the tag....[&:][/align][/align]


----------



## baltbottles (Nov 22, 2007)

Great collection it reminds me of my digging partners house. just packed to the brim with cool things.

 Chris


----------



## Jim (Nov 22, 2007)

Really nice, Charlie! The colors by the window look great. ~Jim


----------



## Trying not to break it (Nov 22, 2007)

hi charlie, very nice collection and display.   what are all the ones with the bright colors by the window? sure is an eye catcher.     rhona


----------



## madman (Nov 22, 2007)

hey ive been in that museum very nice mike


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 22, 2007)

wow, very nice !!!


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you CHRIS, JIM. RHONA, MIKE, DAN...[/align] [/align]Those colored glass pieces are mostly my collection of reproduction historical flasks/decanters/pitchers/jugs. Most were made by Clevenger Bros, but there's other's makers there as well. Glad ya liked em...[/align]


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 23, 2007)

I dont think you have enough bottles there!  Nice....


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 24, 2007)

Trust me he has remedied that situation now. LOL!


----------



## idigjars (Nov 24, 2007)

Hello Whiskeyman, GREAT bottles and GREAT pics!  Thanks for sharing all those nice pics.  It's fun to see how everybody displays their collections.  Take care,   Paul


----------



## madman (Nov 24, 2007)

hey charlie, looks like you got room for about 500 jfg p-nut butters lol  there on the way mike


----------



## acls (Nov 26, 2007)

That looks like a great room to hang out in.  Thanks for the pics whiskeyman.


----------



## appliedlips (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice stuff Charlie.You have alot of stuff but it all looks well displayed.I trip over mine and have to go looking for stuff.How many different Clevenger cabins do you have?Thanks for sharing the pics,Doug


----------



## whiskeyman (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the reponses everyone. [/align]UPDATE:  I took some pix over the weekend and made 2 slideshows of my "stuff." [/align] [/align]<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src=" http://wmg.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://wmg.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/Collections/530f9068.pbw" height="360" width="480"></embed>[/align] [/align]<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src=" http://wmg.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://wmg.photobucket.com/albums/v17/whiskey-klectr/Collections/f5e6457d.pbw" height="360" width="480"></embed>[/align] [/align]Don't know if I need all this html or not, but photobucket noted to copy & paste these urls...[/align] [/align]Doug: I have 10 Clevengers on the one shelf and 4 others in my other "Repro" window display. The remainder are either Booze/Italian made or "Makers Unknown."[/align]I have yet to examine them closely and assign Haunton's McKearin numbering system to them. One of these days.......heh.[/align][/align]


----------



## tncgal (Nov 27, 2007)

Thazz nice!!!
 I do bleeve you've added a "few items" since the last pix I saw.  ;-)

 I need to wander over your way, some day, for a guided tour. 

 Inequity??? ~ HA!!!


----------



## idigjars (Nov 27, 2007)

Whiskeyman, your slideshows are awesome, thanks for sharing that.  I need to try that!   Nice collection!  Best regards,        Paul


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 27, 2007)

Isnt there a name for a room like that now day? Man-Cave or something like that?
 Nice stuff you got there. The gravitational field of the earth is probably a little higher above that room from the mass[] The shockwave presentation made me a bit dizzy[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## tncgal (Dec 5, 2007)

Charlie, I just cruised through your website (again).  You sure have added lots of info since I last visited.  I especially like the "Next Page" links on each page.  Keep up the good work and thank you for sharing your knowledge on the net.


----------



## whiskeyman (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone.[][/align] I was hoping the slideshow  would work properly and wouldn't blow anyone's eyeballs out....or freeze up their PC...[&:][/align] [/align]TNCGAL...Thanks for the additional website comments. It is a continual "work in progress."  I am still learning about building a site and adding pix and info as I obtain same.[/align]BTW:... anytime you're in the area and have some spare time , you're more than welcome to drop by, look around and chat. Lemme know first though so I can give you my phone number to call and make sure I will be at home at that time.[/align]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Dec 24, 2007)

nice very nice , love the flasks, love the antique cabinets also. did i see a wall of lp's? i've got around7000 ,great slide show!!!


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 25, 2007)

WOW!!  That is an amazing collection.  There's alot of time and money there, not to mention all the stories behind those finds.  I'd love to have a drink someday and hear some of them.  Great stuff.  Happy holidays
 Josh


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow, your collection is amazing!  I would have so much fun looking at all of your things.  Best collection and display I've seen.
 Laur


----------



## madman (Dec 27, 2007)

hey charlie, the carpetbager yankees, want to get to together for a dig in ye old peanutbutter dump and afterwards talk bottles ill bring the jfgs lol mike


----------

